# Bianchi 19L for Beretta 92fs



## craig623 (Feb 11, 2012)

I just bought a Cheetah 84f and ordered a 19L for it and it fits like glove. Very nice. A week later I picked up a 92fs and ordered another 19L and I'm not sure about the fit. When snapped in the fit is very firm and solid but this holster does not fit snuggly around the rest of the pistol. I'm assuming the slight wiggle room is there for a generic approximation so it can be used for other models as stated on the packaging. (Fits .40/.45 automatic, Beretta 92F/96F/92FCM), you get the idea. Any way the Cheetah 19L is a perfect fit and I love it., I expected the 92 fit would be the same. Don't you think that as popular as the 92 is these guys could do better? Does anyone else have this set-up? I'm thinking someone sells better leather or rather a better fit than this. I keep checking Wilson Combat but no luck yet.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

If by 45 auto you mean 1911,yes I've had one for 20 years.If it's a multifit,each gun will fit a little different.These aren't custom molded holsters,they're a scabbard and the reason I got it.I used it for competition with rare carry,so I wanted the loose fit to get the gun out,and since there's a thumb break any molding is kind of useless.It sits too low for a real carry rig to me.Good holster and I still have it,it serves the purpose I bought it for.You have to know the purpose of the holster before you can narrow down choices after eliminating alot.


----------



## AsteroidBlues (Feb 9, 2012)

Blackhawk make some nice leather holsters for the 92FS, the Galco 'F.l.e.t.c.h' has a nice fit as well.


----------



## craig623 (Feb 11, 2012)

rex said:


> If by 45 auto you mean 1911,yes I've had one for 20 years.If it's a multifit,each gun will fit a little different.These aren't custom molded holsters,they're a scabbard and the reason I got it.I used it for competition with rare carry,so I wanted the loose fit to get the gun out,and since there's a thumb break any molding is kind of useless.It sits too low for a real carry rig to me.Good holster and I still have it,it serves the purpose I bought it for.You have to know the purpose of the holster before you can narrow down choices after eliminating alot.


It does come out quick and quiet and I like that, general carry purpose should work fine for me. The Cheetah 19L just fits so perfectly I thought the 19L for 92 would too. Thanks


----------



## craig623 (Feb 11, 2012)

Ill check Galco, thank you.


----------

